# beim Rennen>Werkzeug mit nehmen?!?!



## NeoRC (21. Juli 2006)

Hallo, 

was nimmt Ihr beim Rennen/Marathon mit?
Multitool, Pumpe und Schlauch?
Wie bring Ihr es unter? Schlauch am Sattelrohr?


----------



## Thunderbird (21. Juli 2006)

Ersatzkettenschloss, CO2, Notubes-Dichtschleim & Part Tool MT1.
Alles in eine Trikottasche.

Das Tool habe ich schon in einem Rennen gebraucht, 
als sich die Cleats an meinen neuen Schuhen gelockert haben.

Thb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Leinetiger (21. Juli 2006)

ich nehme nichts mit...
bisher hatte ich bei rennen nur einen defekt und da hat nen teamkollege geholfen..
ich verlasse mich auf mein glück


----------



## Stiffler2409 (21. Juli 2006)

Leinetiger schrieb:
			
		

> ich nehme nichts mit...
> bisher hatte ich bei rennen nur einen defekt und da hat nen teamkollege geholfen..
> ich verlasse mich auf mein glück




und auf andere 

Bin auch immer einer der gutgläubigen die nie Werkzeug oder ähnliches bei einem Rennen dabei haben und hoffe das während eines Rennen nichts passiert!Es reicht ja schon wenn man in den warmen Tagen das ganze trinken mitschleppen muss.
MfG


----------



## Wave (21. Juli 2006)

beim Marathon:1 Schlauch, 2 CO-Patronen, SKS Tool, Ersatzkettenschloss, 2 Kabelbinder

beim Rennen: Ersatzlaufräder und oben genanntes an der Strecke deponiert


----------



## 4l3x (21. Juli 2006)

@ Meky: Gnaz dumme Frage wofür Kabelbinder?


----------



## Leinetiger (21. Juli 2006)

angenommen, irgendwas bricht, dann kannste nen kabelbinder drum machen...

@mecky
und wenn du 2 platten hast, wird der 2. schlauch geschnurrt, nech


----------



## drivingghost (22. Juli 2006)

Beim CC kein Werkzeug, 
beim Marathon ab jetzt immer ein Minitool mit dabei. Lässt man es ein einziges Mal im Auto, fällt einem genau an diesem Tag im Wettkampf der Sattel ab...


----------



## Levty (22. Juli 2006)

Manche mögen es mit einer Stange im Ar5ch herumzufahren, die nehmen auch kein Werkzeug mit.
Ich mein aber besser isses es dabei zu haben und es nicht zu gebrauchen als es nicht dabei haben und 100g Gewicht sparen und es gebrauchen .


----------



## xc-mtb (22. Juli 2006)

Fahre bisher nur CC und nehme bis auf einmal kein Werkzeug mit. Meistens ist jemand den ich kenne an der Strecke und der wird dann vorher mit allem versorgt oder auch nicht.
Beim letzten Rennen habe ich Werkzeug, Pumpe und nen Ersatzschlauch mitgenommen, da ging es um die Gesamtwertung wo ich auf dem Podium bleiben wollte. Hat mich nicht behindert, hab sogar meinen ersten Sieg eingefahren. 

CU

Matze


----------



## Col. Kurtz (22. Juli 2006)

sks mit 1 patrone, ein schlauch. (kontermutter vom schlauch nicht vergessen!)
hat bisher immer gereicht. schrauben kontrollier ich ziemlich häufig nach und wenn was kaputt geht wo ich schrauben muss - was ich eh nicht kann - is das rennen eh gelaufen...

aber das mit den kabelbindern is ne sehr gute idee! werd ich in zukunft wahrscheinlich machen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wave (22. Juli 2006)

Leinetiger schrieb:
			
		

> @mecky
> und wenn du 2 platten hast, wird der 2. schlauch geschnurrt, nech


 jo, oder wenns eh kein sinn hat, ganz aufgehört




			
				4l3x schrieb:
			
		

> @ Meky: Gnaz dumme Frage wofür Kabelbinder?


z.b. um die abgerissene startnummer zu befestigen, kaputte speichen zu fixieren oder oder oder...


----------



## Thunderbird (22. Juli 2006)

Mecky schrieb:
			
		

> z.b. um die abgerissene startnummer zu befestigen, kaputte speichen zu fixieren oder oder oder...


Hast du das echt schon mal machen müssen?
Wenn die Numer abreißt, sind die Löcher doch hin und 
wenn eine Speiche reißt, läuft das Rad doch sowieso nicht mehr.

Ich habe auch immer ein paar extra Kabelbinder bei Rennen im Gepäck,
aber auf die Strecke nehme ich sie nie mit, weil mir keine ernsthafte
Anwendung einfällt. Dann schon eher ein paar Lagen Gewebeband
um Sattelstüze oder Rahmen, das ist viel flexibler.

Thb


----------



## Wave (22. Juli 2006)

Hehe, ja....wüsste nicht, welches Teil im Wettkampf noch nicht den Dienst bei mir quittiert hat.

Ja, das mit dem Loch stimmtschon so. Puhlt man halt mit einem Imbus etc ein neues rein. Wenn nur eine Speiche reisst, gehts meist noch mit der Acht! Gerade bei Scheibenbremsen kein zu großes Problem (aber wobei..hab erst 2 Speichen zerstört)


----------



## kimpel (22. Juli 2006)

schlauch und minipumpe an den rahmen geklebt, 2 reifenhber unter die hose gesteckt, dass muss langen(habs bisher noch nie benötigt)

ups, fahr ja gar kein cc, sondern nur marathon


----------



## NoizZ (24. Juli 2006)

Mal ne Frage: Was bringt ein Ersatzschlauch bei einem Rennen? Setzt ihr euch an den Straßenrand und zieht schnell nen neuen Schlauch auf? Bevor man fertig ist, sind doch schon alle vorbei oder was?


----------



## Focusbiker90 (24. Juli 2006)

NoizZ schrieb:
			
		

> Mal ne Frage: Was bringt ein Ersatzschlauch bei einem Rennen? Setzt ihr euch an den Straßenrand und zieht schnell nen neuen Schlauch auf? Bevor man fertig ist, sind doch schon alle vorbei oder was?



Ääähm... Was sonst? Was ist sonst schneller, als direkt nen neuen Schlauch reinhauen Erstmal gepflegt flicken? Oder aufpumpen und alle 200m  wieder komplett neu aufpumen, weil die Luft entweicht???

Jetzt bin ich mal gespannt 


Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoizZ (24. Juli 2006)

Schieben.


----------



## Col. Kurtz (24. Juli 2006)

oh mann!




			
				Thunderbird schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe auch immer ein paar extra Kabelbinder bei Rennen im Gepäck,
> aber auf die Strecke nehme ich sie nie mit, weil mir keine ernsthafte
> Anwendung einfällt. Dann schon eher ein paar Lagen Gewebeband
> um Sattelstüze oder Rahmen, das ist viel flexibler.
> Thb



ein - zugegeben nicht ganz so ambitionierter - vereinskollege von mir hat in frammersbach ein schaltröllchen 'verloren' und ist tatsächlich noch mit halbwegs druck ins ziel gekommen! - mit kabelbindern als ersatzröllchen!!


----------



## checky (1. August 2006)

Wave schrieb:
			
		

> Hehe, ja....wüsste nicht, welches Teil im Wettkampf noch nicht den Dienst bei mir quittiert hat.



liegt aber wohl eher daran, dass Du dieses grausige/schlechte Suntour Zeugs bekommst oder ? 
Apropo, Pedale noch heile ?


----------



## Wave (1. August 2006)

ne.....ist mit sram, shimano, truvativ genauso

jein...hab sie mal neu gefettet, da sie spiel bekommen haben, aber jetzt laufen sie wieder wie eine eins


----------



## Beach90 (1. August 2006)

also ich habe schlauch und pumpe immer am rad bei mir , ist einfach am angenehemsten und ich habe die trikottaschen nicht so voll.
park tool werde ich mir wohl mal ein gutes kaufen welches ich dann bei marathons bei mir führe.
im cc rennen kommen schlauch und pumpe schonmal weg , denn meistens ist in dem moment wenn du vom rad gestiegen bist , das rennen ehe schon verloren.

laut "bike" macht es ja ehe keinen unterschied ob du einen Ersatzschlauch oder ein m² Moos dabei hast


----------



## race-jo (2. August 2006)

beim ccr rennen ein minitool, bei wichtigen dann noch ersatz lrs an der strecke.

marathon immer ein schlauch und tool dabei, und das nächste mal auch ne sks mit patrone, da ich bei den letztn beiden marathons nen platten hatte, beim dem einem hatte ich weder pumpe noch schlauch dabei, das heißt es war schieben angesagt (zum glück oder auch pech is dem reifen erst 5 km vorm ziel die luft ausgegangen).


----------



## MealsOnWheels (3. August 2006)

Welches Tool besorge ich mir denn am Besten für die Rep. unterwegs?! Muss ja net das 1kg Werkzeug-Multi-Dingsbums sein, oder?!

Danke
MoW


----------



## dominik-deluxe (3. August 2006)

hab immer reifenheber, 2 kartuschen sks pumpe und schlauch dabei, denn wenn mehr ist kannste eh aufgeben und ins ziel rollen.


----------



## rpo35 (4. August 2006)

Bei CC-Rennen gar nichts mehr - Panne= Ende
Marathon: 1 Schlauch, Pumpe mit 2 Kartuschen, Multitool, Reifenheber


----------



## Sunset (6. Oktober 2016)

mal diesen Thread wieder rausholen.

Da meine 0815-CO2-Pumpe nach gut 7/8 Jahren das zeitliche gesegnet hat und ich aufgrund der Vielzahl von Pumpen ziemlich unschlüssig bin, würde mich mal interessieren, was Ihr aktuell so verwendet, bzw. empfehlen könnt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (7. Oktober 2016)

Hab eit neutem die peciized Co2 Pumpe. ie geht ziemich gut.


----------



## lupus_bhg (7. Oktober 2016)

maddda schrieb:


> Hab eit neutem die peciized Co2 Pumpe. ie geht ziemich gut.


Na, fehlen auf deiner Tastatur ein paar Buchstaben?


----------



## maddda (7. Oktober 2016)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Na, fehlen auf deiner Tastatur ein paar Buchstaben?


Upps

Das Teil is schon was älter... scheint wohl langsam nicht mehr so gut zu reagieren


----------



## Sunset (7. Oktober 2016)

Hauptsache man weis, was gemeint ist


----------



## Marc19 (7. Oktober 2016)

nutze von euch keener Maxsalami oder SamuraiSword?

ich habe Max dabei Co2 Pumpe + Ersatzkartusche und das kleinste Tool von Tacx....

Gerade heute Morgen auf der Trainingsrunde ein loch im Reifen.....
Samurai rein nach ca. 40 sek weiter.....
also schneller geht m.M.n nicht


----------



## Berrrnd (7. Oktober 2016)

maxalami nicht, aber tempotaschentuch. funktioniert auch im notfall.


----------



## Duffy71 (8. Oktober 2016)

Sunset schrieb:


> mal diesen Thread wieder rausholen.
> 
> Da meine 0815-CO2-Pumpe nach gut 7/8 Jahren das zeitliche gesegnet hat und ich aufgrund der Vielzahl von Pumpen ziemlich unschlüssig bin, würde mich mal interessieren, was Ihr aktuell so verwendet, bzw. empfehlen könnt.


Das Einzige was mir dazu einfällt ist folgendes: Schau dir die Reifen der Leute an die Pumpen für unterwegs empfehlen. Dann weißt du zumindest welche Reifen du besser nicht an dein Rad montierst!
Ansonsten würde ich für ein Rennen wohl eine Kartuschenpumpe (mit zwei Kartuschen) nehmen und fürs Training eher eine herkömmliche Mini-Pumpe von irgendeinem der gängigen Hersteller.
Gruß Frank


----------



## geniusrc10 (8. Oktober 2016)

Tempotaschentuch? bitte um Erklärung.


----------



## Berrrnd (8. Oktober 2016)

was macht man mit der maxalami?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc19 (8. Oktober 2016)

wenn du ein loch im reifen hast welches durch die dichtmilch nicht mehr verschlossen warden kann, nimmst du diesen gummi kautschuck streifen und stichst diesen mit dem mitgelieferten werkzeug in das loch.
dann ist wieder alles dich eventuell nachpumepn und weiter.

selbst prinzip wie bei autoreifen

schau mal auf der hompage von dem verein die haben ein video


----------



## Berrrnd (8. Oktober 2016)

das weiss ich. die frage geht an den über mir.

die maxalami hatte ich schon als es die hier in D noch gar nicht gab.


----------



## Marc19 (8. Oktober 2016)

so ging es mir mit dem Samurai Sword....
nur leider liegt dies seit dem Marathon in willingen irgendwo im Upland


----------



## reblaus_MSP (17. Oktober 2016)

Da ich nicht um jede Minute kämpfe kommt bei mir ganz gepflegt ein Rucksack zum Einsatz, mit dabei dann Schlauch, Pumpe, Minitool und Reifenheber. Das Minitool ist immer dabei, die anderen Sachen nur bei längeren Ausfahrten.


----------



## EDA (17. Oktober 2016)

Ich habe auch das Maxisalami, aber nehme das KIT nicht mehr mit. Ich habe es noch nicht testen müssen und kann mir schlecht vorstellen, dass das über eine längere Strecke (40-60 km) hält. Habt ihr dazu Erfahrungen. Sollte ich im Rennen das KIT anwenden, brauche ich mit Abdichten und  aufpumpen 2-3 minuten. Dann ist eine Kartusche verbraucht. Wenn die Salami nicht dicht hält, müsste ich dann den Schlauch einziehen und verliere zusätzliche 5 Minuten und meine letzte Kartusche. Zudem würde ich ggf. vorsichtiger fahren und verliere nochmal 5 Minuten. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Marc19 (17. Oktober 2016)

halt, gleich wie bei autoreifen oder was denkst du wie da ein loch repariert wird?

habe es an einem reifen drin und dies seit mehreren 100km der reifen war krach neu....
also bedenkenlos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (18. Oktober 2016)

fahre den vorderreifen bei meinem endurobike schon seit einem halben jahr mit maxsalami...direkt bei der felge nach einem durchschlag...
musste allerdings gleich zwei reinwurschteln...hält prima...ohne luftverlust auch wenn es mal,ne woche nur dasteht...


----------



## EDA (18. Oktober 2016)

Krass, das hätte ich nicht vermutet. Dann nehme ich es mal wieder mit. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## onkel_doc (18. Oktober 2016)

ach ja und erst gerade im vinschgau wieder salami verwendet...hält...


----------



## Kastel67 (19. Mai 2017)

EDA schrieb:


> Ich habe auch das Maxisalami, aber nehme das KIT nicht mehr mit. Ich habe es noch nicht testen müssen und kann mir schlecht vorstellen, dass das über eine längere Strecke (40-60 km) hält.



Die Aussage muss man sich mal auf der Zunge zergehen lassen.


----------



## Mr. Speed (20. Mai 2017)

Hallo zusammen, hatte das Sahmurei Sword, allerdings hatte ich das Problem, dass sich die Stöpsel im Lenker drin durch die Vibrationen immer wieder gelockert haben. Letztlich habe ich ein Teil verloren. Seither sind wieder normale Lenkerstöpsel drin.


----------



## MartinRa (9. Juni 2017)

XC: nix
Marathon: Patrone+Adapter, Schlauch, Reifenheber, Maxalami/Dynaplug, 5er Inbus
Training: Marathon Setup + Pumpe


----------



## Renn Maus (17. Juni 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

nachfolgend eine Beschreibung meines Werkzeugs für Rennen und eine Begründung dafür:

*XCO-Rennen:*
Hier nehme ich nichts mit. Die Strecken- und Renndauer ist so kurz, dass sich aus meiner Sicht nach einem seriösen Defekt keine Weiterfahrt lohnt, bzw. bei Lizenz Rennen die Tech-Zone dafür genutzt werden kann das Bike wieder flott zu bekommen, wenn man das Rennen noch zu Ende fahren möchte.

*Marathons:*
Hier nehme ich (fast) das gleiche Set mit wie ich es auch bei Tagestouren mit mir mitschleppe.
Folgende Prämissen hatte ich dafür:
- Möglichst alle Teile sollten zusammengefasst in einer Tasche in einer Trikottasche Platz finden
- Die Tasche sollte Wasserfest sein, um die Metallteile bei Regen und Nässe zu schützen
- Das Set sollte klapperfrei sein
- Die häufigsten Ursachen zur Verhinderung einer Weiterfahrt sollten verhindert werden.









*Das oben gezeigte Set besteht aus folgenden Teilen:*
- Lezyne Caccy Sack. Ausgenommen Ersatzschlauch und Minipumpe passt hier das gesamte, beschriebene Set hinein

- SKS Supershort Pumpe. Diese verschwindet komplett in meiner linken Trikotasche und kann daher auch im ruppigen Gelände nicht herausfallen(wahlweise auch zu ergänzen mit einer CO2 Kartuschenpumpe) Ich möchte nicht nu auf CO2 setzen, da ich bei langen Marathons in der Vergangenheit auch schon 2x in einem Rennen einen Platten hatte und dann wird es Eng mit CO2...

- Schwalbe Reifenheber. Die haben sich bei mir auch mit Tubeless Ready Reifen und Felgen als stabile Reifenheber bewährt und sind mega flach zu verstauen. Daher für mein Set 1. Wahl.

- Rema TipTop Flickzeug. Das Set (hier zusammengerollt in der Klarsichthülle) ist für mich das best funktzionierende Flickzeug, dass es gibt. Da rauchen alle anderen Fremdfabrikate ab... Da es super leicht ist, habe ich das auch bei Rennen immer dabei. Wenn der Ersatzschlauch nicht reicht, kann man mit einigen Minuten Verzug das Rennen zumindest im Anschluss noch normal fortsetzen (bisher einmal benötigt).
Wenn Ihr Tubeless fahrt, würde ich dieses Set ersetzen gegen ein Rep. Set für Tubeless Reifen.

- Schwalbe Multitool. Deckt alle wichtigen Schrauben am Bike ab und hat für Tubeless sogar noch einen Adapter um den Ventilkopf herausschrauben zu können. Das Tool wiegt schlanke 78g und ist ebenfalls super flach.

- Tacx Mini Max Kettennieter + passendes Kettenschloss. Das Set rettet dich bei einem Kettenriss! Leider kann ich den Kettennieter nur eingeschränkt empfehlen. Er ist zwar sehr kompakt und hat keine spitzen Kanten, die die Tasche beschädigen könnten, er braucht aber extrem hohe Bedienkräfte. Ist also nix für lackierte Fingernägel ;-)

- Universal Schaltauge (nur für Schnellspannachsen geeignet). Das Universalschaltauge ist genial. Aus Stahl gefertigt ist es selbst sehr robust und kann in der Tasche nicht beschädigt werden, ermöglicht aber jedem Biker, der einen Abriss des Schaltauges hat nach ca. 5 bis 10 Minuten Reparatur die Weiterfahrt, ohne Einschränkungen in der Funktion der Schaltung. Hat uns zwar noch kein Rennen, durchaus aber schon eine Biketour gerettet.

- ca. 10cm langes Stück (nahezu) glatten MTB Mantels. Diesen kann man bei einem Schnitt in der Karkasse von innen vor den Riss im Mantel legen und in Kombination mit dem Ersatzschlauch die Fahrt mit leichten Einschränkungen fortsetzen.

- Ersatzschlauch. Diesen habe ich hier nicht aufgeführt, da er sich in einer Satteltasche unter dem Sattel befindet. Die Tasche ist dabei so klein, dass genau der Schlauch reinpasst und die Tasche eng und Klapper-/Wackelfrei unter dem Sattelgestell klemmt.

- Kabelbinder und Isolierband. Für alle möglichen und unmöglichen Pannen und Situationen

- Ausreichend Bargeld für alle Fälle.

Ich hoffe ich konnte Euch mit meiner detailierten Beschreibung helfen und bin für Verbesserungsvorschläge/Ergänzungen immer offen.
Grüße,
Alex


----------



## ChrizZZz (23. Juni 2017)

*Marathon = *Pumpe, Schlauch und Macrotool (inkl. Maxalami)
*CC* = Gar nix

Maxalami hält eigtl für immer wenn es richtig drin ist.
Fahre mein RaRa am HR mit Maxalami seit 2 CC Rennen, Trainings und 2 Marathons.


----------

